# DIY Cree LED grow light



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 13, 2017)

Supplies-

Cree chips-ebay
Aluminum angles(for the frame)-hardware store, tractor supply, etc
Drivers for the leds and fans-ebay, you can buy mean well but you're just paying for a name.
Heat sinks-ebay
Wago connectors-ebay
Adhesive thermal pads-eBay
4/40 screws-eBay, this is the size I'm using cuz I have a lot of them

Tools-
Drill
Rivet gun
Soldering iron

I'll probably be editing this and adding more supplies so bear with me. 

View attachment 2017-03-11_12.37.34.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-11_12.36.55.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-11_12.35.16.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-11_12.36.04.jpg


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 13, 2017)

This step is easy. Just decide your dimensions, my light is going to be 4ft x 4/5 inches, cut your aluminum angles to match your dimensions, drill holes in the corners and rivet them together.

Next step is adding the heat sinks to the frame. I'll upload pics to that step in the morning. 

View attachment 2017-03-13_17.57.27.jpg


View attachment 2017-03-13_17.56.40.jpg


----------



## RubyRed (Mar 13, 2017)

pulling up a chair

:48:


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2017)

This step is fairly easy. My heat sinks are 6 inches x 3/4 in so I just put 6 of them side by side, drilled holes in the frame then the heat sinks to match and screwed and riveted everything together(I'll use rivets for the rest of these because it's easier). This block is going to hold 18 3w chips and I'll have 5 of these along the length of the light for a total of 90 3w leds.

The heat sinks will also make the frame more sturdy. 

View attachment 2017-03-15_12.03.47.jpg


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 15, 2017)

What is the spectrum you are using for this light?
Used for flower or veg?
Are you aiming for passive cooling or fans for each  section?


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2017)

screwdriver said:


> What is the spectrum you are using for this light?
> Used for flower or veg?
> Are you aiming for passive cooling or fans for each  section?



I'm going to have blues on a driver, reds on a dimmable driver and far reds and uv on a driver, each with their own on/off switch. I'll be using a crazily wide range on this light. 90 chips so I can really play around with it.

I'm going to have to use fans. 18 chips on those lil heat sinks will probably get really hot. I'm thinking about putting dimmers on those so if I don't need to run them full speed I can adjust them but not sure yet. I don't have a plan just modifying as I build.

Any suggestions?


----------



## screwdriver (Mar 15, 2017)

It depends on the grow area shape, but it might be neat to be able to swivel a group of leds in a different direction to get a different light spread.

Switches or dimmers, I wanted to do something but my light is so small I nixed the idea.  With your light I can see an advantage to doing something.

Cooling,  possible to form some ducting over the heatsink and vent out of grow area or use fewer noisy fans.


----------



## bombbudpuffa (Mar 15, 2017)

screwdriver said:


> It depends on the grow area shape, but it might be neat to be able to swivel a group of leds in a different direction to get a different light spread.
> 
> Switches or dimmers, I wanted to do something but my light is so small I nixed the idea.  With your light I can see an advantage to doing something.
> 
> Cooling,  possible to form some ducting over the heatsink and vent out of grow area or use fewer noisy fans.



I'll be using it in my 4x4 tent. I wanted it to be slim to fit between my 2 400w lamps.

You still could've added switches and dimmers. I think it makes the lights look cool to be able to dim them.

I'm just going to use computer fans. One fan per heat sink block. I think that should be sufficient. Maybe 30cfm...those should run quietly.


----------

